
Ask HN: What technological trends will emerge and rule in next 10 years?  - hotshot
We have seen the sudden emergence of driverless car,  IOT, 3d printers, machine learning etc. What according to you,  which technology will shape our ecosystem
======
1arity
Hardware : much better batteries, much lower power processors, devices that
are just like plates of glass, featureless and see through. Personal mobility
devices ( electric skateboards ), exoskeletons for manual work. Robotic
helpers in next decade ? Prototype humanoid bipedal autonomous, not widespread
at all. Wifi tattoo inks that luminesce / buzz as a notification, people get
them on their forearms and elsewhere.

Networking / computing : all about massively parallel low power 1 million
server WANs.

Medicine : Theranos style testing is everywhere. Some genetic modifications
available for embryos. CRISPR/ vector gene therapies becomes mainstream for >
200 conditions, tho they are not generally effective across the population.
Cystic fibrosis cured. Wild-west labs experiment with genetic reversible
"enhancements", like broader-spectrum vision, increased ceberal blood flow,
overexpression of metabolic enzymes in brain. Initial human trials of
therapies to temporarily reverse age related cellular damage.

Software : far more personalization of content and algorithms, micropayment
ecosystem for the web, non-generally-intelligent AI will be our main
interaction ( instead of searching ).

------
gansai
sharing economy, virtual reality based solutions, widespread native language
support on human facing interfaces, cloud storage, applications entirely based
on cloud ecosystem, 3d printing aiding fashion exploration rapidly,

